# pre- Labor for a week! Help i dont think thats normal are the babies ok?



## A_breckenridge6 (May 11, 2013)

Hi
I have a goat it is her first time kidding. she was bred last year to but had a miscarriage. last weekend she was showing all signs of going into labor so I put her in her own stall. The signs she is showing are
breathing heavy
stretching
looking behind her
her woo woo is very red and swallow
her ligaments are softer but not gone 
she defiantly lost her plug about two weeks ago and since then has had a white and clear discharge.
she is very restless
she lays down stands up over and over again about every 5 min
last Tuesday I stayed home with her thinking that she was going to kid that day and she never did but when she was laying down there was a pink bubble starting to come out I touched it and I think I could feel the babies nose. which I don't think is a good thing since its been five days since that and still no babies. I'm starting to worry about her. is this normal showing signs of labor for a week and no babies? what can I do? im really starting to worry? please help asap! thank you 
PS. i had a different goat kid last year so i have been though a normal on time devilry.onder:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Sometimes they drive us crazy with showing signs for a long time. Her plug can be lost up to a month before actual delivery. The pink bubble you saw, was it clear pink or opaque pink? Most likely a prolapse. When is she due? What does her udder look like? Is it tight?


----------



## A_breckenridge6 (May 11, 2013)

It was light pink like inside flesh color. Today is day 155. Her udder starting to fill up but not shiny or really big thank you for your reply


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

No problem  It was definitely a prolapse then. As long as it went back in, she's fine. Her udder may just fill overnight. Remember: A watched goat never kids! Keep one eye on her though....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she sounds to be close..very close and it does sound like a prolapse....keep an eye out for babies!!


----------



## A_breckenridge6 (May 11, 2013)

thank you for reassuring that she is fine ill keep you updated


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Mine did all this for 2 months! She drove me nuts!


----------



## A_breckenridge6 (May 11, 2013)

its almost been another week she is very uncomfortable. she lays down all day she is very standoff to the rest of the herd


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Since today she would be about day 160, is it possible that she has another due date? As long as she is still eating, drinking, passing waste, and not bleeding than I wouldn't be too concerned. If, however, that is her _only _due date, I would bring the vet out to check her.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is she eating and drinking at all? I hope this means she is going to kid! Are you sure on the date she was bred?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

She sounds like she is for sure having a hard time and uncomfortable, but all goats are different, some act like nothing is going on and other are miserable, Since she is slightly prolapsing and very uncomfortable, I am going to guess she is over weight, or very well fed, kids are getting really big or she is carrying 3 or 4 kids. Make sure she gets fresh air and exercise, If she is eating still and walking around she is probably okay but very uncomfortable. 

What you are discribing is a bit unussual for a first timer, she does sound more uncomfortable than some goats get. I have had a couple act the way you are discribing, normally older goats carrying a big heavy load of kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, is she eating/ drinking? If not, get a temp in case.

It won't hurt to give her some calcium

If it has indeed been 160 days, you should have a vet look at her. Check the due date, to ensure it is correct. If the kids grow any bigger, she may need a C-section.


----------



## A_breckenridge6 (May 11, 2013)

it possible that she about a week different she was only with the boy for two weeks and what I put as her 155 was the end of the first week
she doesn't even want to be touched my poor baby


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Sometimes, if a kid is in a weird position, the cervix will not dilate correctly and delay the birth. If you are sure of the dates, and this doe is acting like she is in pre labor for a long time. I would "go in" and investigate. I had to do that with Janie. She seemed like she was in pre labor for a day or two. Nothing happening. So, I went in to check...I felt a nose way up there...ok just give her more time...check again 4 hours later...no nose...but I wasn't sure what it was...but decided to work on opening cervix manually. Pretty soon I see a...TAIL! Pooh! Pushed it back in, can't find feet, reminded myself this is an Izzy daughter, got fingers around waist pulled with next contraction, out came kid! Next kid was just the head...got her out...next kid was a head...upside down! Got that one turned enough to get him out. 

So, don't be afraid to glove up and go in just enough to see if she's dilating. If she is, go in a little more to see if you can figure out what "part" is coming first. If it's not "2 feet and a nose", be prepared to intervene. More kids/does are lost to "inaction" then to "proaction". jmo.


----------

